# Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - Feb 2008



## saul_son (Feb 7, 2008)

Visited with Romanian1 and Lawrence.

Just over 2 years ago I started this thread on Dark Places about a tunnel under Lymm Dam, it's believed to have last been used as an air raid shelter. However the roof is a proper arched brick type, not roughly carved out of the sandstone like the Stockport ones and not the hasty cast concrete type like over shelters. So I believe the tunnel/shelter was originally associated with the Dam, with a now long gone industrial effort or even both. More research is needed.

But I did after my third visit manage to take some photographs, here it is:






On entry there is a small room off to the right which has seating and a table carved straight out of the sandstone.





The door to this room is also a piece of stone, but that's more like Yorkshire stone.





Following the corridor brings you in to the main remaining section, through that doorway is massive chunk of concrete sealing off the tunnel.





On the right is a ladder leading up to a grid on the surface.





On the left is the way we came in, on the right is another dead end





Dead end.





The way back out...





...but not before a bit of light painting.
​


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - 06-02-2008*

An excellent report, with some nice pics. I would tend to agree with ya on the age of the tunnel -looks much older than WW2 -although underground, brickwork can age pretty quickly!
That door made from stone is mad!!! 
Ta for sharing 

Lb


----------



## King Al (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - 06-02-2008*

Super report + pics saul son love the half cave half bunker look


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - 06-02-2008*

Fantastic report, really liking the tunnel 

Did you get your feet wet? looks like rather a lot of standing water down there


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - 06-02-2008*

Looks very nice shame its blocked, would love to know the full history of this place.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - 06-02-2008*

The carved room with the stone door is well neat. Love that door, especially.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - 06-02-2008*

I wonder what that big piece of stone in the middle was for?


----------



## romanian1 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - 06-02-2008*

Might as well add a couple of mine, i'll spare saul the embarrasment of posting the video of him and lawrence falling about like drunks in the mud.


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - 06-02-2008*



romanian1 said:


> 'll spare saul the embarrasment of posting the video of him and lawrence falling about like drunks in the mud.



Bit of gay mud wrestling?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Lymm Dam Air Raid Shelter - Cheshire - 06-02-2008*



romanian1 said:


> Might as well add a couple of mine, i'll spare saul the embarrasment of posting the video of him and lawrence falling about like drunks in the mud.



No, don't. I'm sure we'd all like to see it. 

TnM


----------



## saul_son (Apr 24, 2008)

Post the video, I want to see it!


----------



## romanian1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok lets start with the photos of the pair of the slipping and sliding about.















Videos uploading now.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 25, 2008)

like it lol. hehehe. sorry guys, but it is funny lol. Can't wait for the video now lol 

*runs and hides*

 Sal


----------



## Fozzie3000 (May 22, 2008)

I live 10 minutes away from this shelter. Ive been in it a 1000 times even back when it wasnt blocked off. Just to prove i've been there me and friends painted a solid white line across the wall of the corridors leading to the main chamber and beyond the blocked section is another chamber like the main one you enter but there is a tunnel beyond that which leads upto lymm church. 

There is a flagged over grave, it used to be a solid piece of concrete covering a vertical shaft with a ladder much like the one in the picture (I hid in the shaft with the ladder you pictured when i was being hunted down by some bad characters lol). It was there for priests, attendants and if disaster struck when everyone was in church

It was blocked off because it was making the road above unstable. Its blocked off under the road section but the other part of the tunnel is still accessible if you can remove the flags now blocking it.


----------



## saul_son (May 23, 2008)

Interesting, thanks for that.



Fozzie3000 said:


> I live 10 minutes away from this shelter. Ive been in it a 1000 times even back when it wasnt blocked off. Just to prove i've been there me and friends painted a solid white line across the wall of the corridors leading to the main chamber and beyond the blocked section is another chamber like the main one you enter but there is a tunnel beyond that which leads upto lymm church.
> 
> There is a flagged over grave, it used to be a solid piece of concrete covering a vertical shaft with a ladder much like the one in the picture (I hid in the shaft with the ladder you pictured when i was being hunted down by some bad characters lol). It was there for priests, attendants and if disaster struck when everyone was in church
> 
> It was blocked off because it was making the road above unstable. Its blocked off under the road section but the other part of the tunnel is still accessible if you can remove the flags now blocking it.


----------



## Dave t (Feb 9, 2022)

_grew up in lymm the tunnels were a big draw to local kids iv heard that the tunnel in the lower dingle goes under the road up to the church but as kids was too scared to try it lol _


----------

